# trappers?



## cotton45c (Jun 23, 2014)

any body on here trap?


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

nope the fur just jumps in my truck :teehee::whistlin:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

yes , some


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jul 5, 2010)

It's a good way to spend time with the kids. Just taking a poll, or do you have some questions?



Owl


----------



## cotton45c (Jun 23, 2014)

Spotted Owl said:


> It's a good way to spend time with the kids. Just taking a poll, or do you have some questions?
> 
> 
> 
> Owl


was just wondering lol and i see yall let rags hang out here too :hohum:

i been a trapper for longer than i care to admit.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

cotton45c said:


> was just wondering lol and i see yall let rags hang out here too :hohum:
> 
> i been a trapper for longer than i care to admit.


 Cotton is an older trapper and knows his stuff . I have known him for many moons


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

I've caught some squirrels and a rabbit with snares. Self taught from books and u-tube; but I'd like to get some one on one training. Does anyone have a suggestion on where to find an instructor / class etc.?


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I enjoy trapping but it's one of those things that gets pushed aside for lack of time. Like last year,nobody told me I had to put up 3 years worth of wood just to get through one winter!LOL

Wade


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I do some. Not enough time to be as serious as I would like.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

I am a trapper based on what is a nuisance. Would love to do it more seriously but it usually comes down to there are too many ***** or coyotes or opossums and some of them need to go so I trap them.


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

I do mainly raccoons. I use cage traps around livestock barns that are in use. Been catching a lot that way.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Some years I trap.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

gweny said:


> I've caught some squirrels and a rabbit with snares. Self taught from books and u-tube; but I'd like to get some one on one training. Does anyone have a suggestion on where to find an instructor / class etc.?


 What state are you from ? There is a lot of state trappers meets this time of year and you can learn a ton


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

cotton45c said:


> was just wondering lol and i see yall let rags hang out here too :hohum:
> 
> i been a trapper for longer than i care to admit.



sorry you get some interesting people asking about trapping some like yourself who are trappers and some who are looking to give you their opinion on it 

we like to know what kind of a loaded question we are walking into 


I have been hunting a lot of years but my son and I just got started last year , I had been looking at taking trappers ed required here if you started trapping after 90 or 92 some thing like that , 20 some years of being to busy and I managed to make some time for it when my son got old enough we could do it together.

I am small time and mostly ***** , as they are generally what people want gone we are still in the building land and land owners phase


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

gweny said:


> I've caught some squirrels and a rabbit with snares. Self taught from books and u-tube; but I'd like to get some one on one training. Does anyone have a suggestion on where to find an instructor / class etc.?


if your state has a trappers ed you will meet the instructors and get good training , your state trappers associations will have there big get together there are typically lots of demos scheduled to teach new or reteach old techniques and vendors 

my trap supplier is great he has been trapping a long time , Tom Florin Florin traps supply , he is very good about explaining things and not just you need this you need that for a guy that sells trapping stuff he isn't pushing anyone to buy something they don't want to buy He also has a bunch of good videos out on his web page

I met him at the district convention , he also gave the water trapping demos for our trappers ed class 

If your any where around Wisconsin the big state convention is in Marshfield sept 5-6 I won't be there to many other things i have to do that weekend , but i would like to be there


----------



## cotton45c (Jun 23, 2014)

gweny said:


> I've caught some squirrels and a rabbit with snares. Self taught from books and u-tube; but I'd like to get some one on one training. Does anyone have a suggestion on where to find an instructor / class etc.?


get a hold of your state trapper's assc. they should help you find a class or even a trapper who will help you learn.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Shoestringer (Oct 18, 2013)

Now you've got me thinking about it again! I have to look into the course.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Shoestringer said:


> Now you've got me thinking about it again! I have to look into the course.



if your looking at it for the money , there isn't likely to be any this year , china is still not expected to buy much this year , to many heads rolled last year 

apparently some of the big tanneries over there were bringing in fur marking that they were exporting it again and evading the taxes on it and selling it in country , the gov figured it out and off with a few heads , also they imposed new water and environmental standards to clean up china , that hit the tanneries hard 

not sure what the trade embargo with Russia will effect


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

We trap a good bit. Muskrat **** and Fox mostly. Muskrat is up pretty good around here. It's alot of fun.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

_* Guess I do a little trapping. Been practicing at it for a few years now. Now that I know pretty much what I want to do with it, I have become to old to get it done. Trapper*_


----------



## K-9 (Jul 27, 2007)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> if your state has a trappers ed you will meet the instructors and get good training , your state trappers associations will have there big get together there are typically lots of demos scheduled to teach new or reteach old techniques and vendors
> 
> my trap supplier is great he has been trapping a long time , Tom Florin Florin traps supply , he is very good about explaining things and not just you need this you need that for a guy that sells trapping stuff he isn't pushing anyone to buy something they don't want to buy He also has a bunch of good videos out on his web page
> 
> ...


You sure are right about Tom Florin, he is top shelf and posts a lot of good instructional videos as well.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

K-9 said:


> You sure are right about Tom Florin, he is top shelf and posts a lot of good instructional videos as well.


I like to stop off at his garage and pick the stuff up in person , it might take 5 minutes to fill my list then we get to talking and an hour later the wife is calling me wondering why I am not home from work yet, he has a lot of info and some very fair prices considering it's only a few miles out of the way on my way home from work and i get to save on not having my stuff shipped


----------



## cotton45c (Jun 23, 2014)

i trap beaver and rats 
love catching red fox too. aint much on **** trapping lol hate putting up big ole boar *****.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Used to trap hard, loved it, but would get burnt out by Jan. Trapping was another job that helped pay lots of bills in a new family. I was on a large ranch, and a small amount of trap checking could be done while doing daily work. Otherwise, lines were ran after dark.

I stayed almost exclusively on two track roads, to make the most of my time and cover the biggest area. Fortunately here, that also coincides with travel routes for critters. Almost all sets were coyote sets, as well as the largest percentage of catch by far. I caught occasional cats, foxes, badgers, in what is essentially a semi-desert environment. 90% of it was deeded ground and I had exclusive rights, so I used it.

I ran one line as soon as I was done for the evening. Usually running a spotlight all that time till I got back to the house Usually by 9;30. Picked up quite a few critters doing so. Would skin them then, fresh skinning is so much easier! Had a dedicated freezer to put them in, till washed (also an old washing machine), stretched, dried, and cared for properly. A BIG thing about trapping to me was properly handled fur!

My two oldest boys were able to go with me a lot of nights on the trapline. They loved it and I loved taking them! So many memories we have of those days! 

However the elitist coloradans voted (I believe in 98?) to put a ban on trapping, snaring, unless you were allowed a need and then only for 30 days. The fur market had taken a dump at that time, but me and the boys went out and set a trapline anyway, just for old times sake. #1 son caught a bobcat, kinda a neat memory for all of us!

New Years Eve 2000, we went calling. #1 son shot at a called coyote but missed, two minutes before midnite. #2 shot a jackrabbit 1 minute after midnite. I like to think of those shots possibly being the last shot fired at a critter in that century, and the first of the 21st century? #3 got a shot or two off later as well. he was pretty young at that time.

Guard your rights, and make good memories for those who carry on!


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I used to love trapping..still do,but the fun went out for me when the neighborhood furbuyers disappeared.Loved to catch mink..


----------

